# Canned Stewed Steak



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

I was looking at having this for my dinner with some rice. About 60g protein per tin, but it contains other preservatives. Does anybody else have any thoughts/experience eating this or am I wasting my time.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

How much is it? What else is in there nutrition wise? What are your goals? If you are trying to gain then I guess depending on how bad it is, once per week might be OK.

Can't imagine it's going to be particularly lean though. What's wrong with a nice piece of Sirloin?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

In the grand scheme of things it will do you no harm,however if you base your diet around these foods expect poor results.

The product will be low quality fatty meat,with added salt and probably sugar.

Why not have Salmon if you have to have a meal out of a tin.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

PARAMANIAC said:


> In the grand scheme of things it will do you no harm,however if you base your diet around these foods expect poor results.
> 
> The product will be low quality fatty meat,with added salt and probably sugar.
> 
> Why not have Salmon if you have to have a meal out of a tin.


very true mate, its been a while since I had some of that though, used to love it with boiled patatoes, but yeah its not gonna be good quality, that being said, Ive seen and know ppl eat a lot worse tbh.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

rankinc said:


> I was looking at having this for my dinner with some rice. About 60g protein per tin, but it contains other preservatives. Does anybody else have any thoughts/experience eating this or am I wasting my time.


If it is the tinned steak from sainsbury`s it is good stuff, all the fat floats to the top of the gravy in the can so you can spoon it off if you don`t like or want it...

I used to diet on that stuff and its pretty cheap for the quality it is..


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

I was going to have for 1 or 2 of my dinner meals (1pm) through the week with some boiled rice. My diet is pretty stable, alot of tuna, salmon, chicken, turkey for lunch and Pre Workout. But I just felt like a change and a hot meal.

Was going to look at the M&S version to see what theirs was like


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

rankinc said:


> I was going to have for 1 or 2 of my dinner meals (1pm) through the week with some boiled rice. My diet is pretty stable, alot of tuna, salmon, chicken, turkey for lunch and Pre Workout. But I just felt like a change and a hot meal.
> 
> Was going to look at the M&S version to see what theirs was like


Needs veggies in there buddy....

Wife used to use the stewed steak to make me mini meat & potato pies for work:cool:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Needs veggies in there buddy....
> 
> Wife used to use the stewed steak to make me mini meat & potato pies for work:cool:


mmmmmm................


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Needs veggies in there buddy....
> 
> Wife used to use the stewed steak to make me mini meat & potato pies for work:cool:


The veggies are a cert mate. Eating tuna or chicken salad everyday is turning my stomach a bit now, plus I can opnly eat tinned salmon on a sandwich. I'll give the cheap canned steak a whirl and see how it tastes.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

rankinc said:


> The veggies are a cert mate. Eating tuna or chicken salad everyday is turning my stomach a bit now, plus I can opnly eat tinned salmon on a sandwich.
> 
> *Don`t eat the same foods day in and day out, utter crap way to eat. Robbing your body blind of different nutrients..*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

£1.60 aint cheap ?? You tight ass Cookie


----------



## imworkingonit (Jun 5, 2007)

Why not find a meat wholesale place? I just got a truckload of meat and chicken, large chicken breasts work out £1 each, minute steaks £20 for about 35 of them, cheap sirloins and bacon for treats as well all very cheap and free delivery. There must be one near you, if not do a google search


----------



## tempbrit (Sep 27, 2007)

The thought of meat in a can or "tin" makes me sick to my stomach to even think about. Why would you even go there?

Tuna? Cottage Cheese? MRP? There are others as well.

YUCK!


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

tempbrit said:


> The thought of meat in a can or "tin" makes me sick to my stomach to even think about. Why would you even go there?
> 
> Tuna? Cottage Cheese? MRP? There are others as well.
> 
> YUCK!


I've been through all them and I am starting to feel like a hot meal in work. Inadequate equipment in the kitchen to actually cook anything so I was debating giving this a try


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> £1.60 aint cheap ?? You tight ass Cookie


Tight as a ducks ass matey:love:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

tempbrit said:


> The thought of meat in a can or "tin" makes me sick to my stomach to even think about. Why would you even go there?
> 
> Tuna? Cottage Cheese? MRP? There are others as well.
> 
> YUCK!


If you aint tried it don`t knock it............

The quality of the meat in those tins from Sainsbury`s is top notch, if fact probably ****es all over some of the meat you see in butchers these days...

And it aint just meat its meat & gravy in a tin.........

**** I`ve know ex Mr Britains use the stuff for dieting..........

For those interested its in a brown labeled tin, can`t find a pic on the stores website to show it...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Sounds nice to me, im always after nice quick meal ideas. Gonna get me some and give it a bash


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> **** I`ve know ex Mr Britains use the stuff for dieting..........


Is that Fray Bentos, 8 times Mr Britain?

or Bernard Mathews 5 times Mr Britain.

or

Uncle Ben, 2 times Mr West Indies?


----------

